# Trading truck, estimate to put old plow on new truck?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Thinking about trading my 2014 in on a new Ram and would like to transfer the old Plow and components to the new truck. Anyone had this done recently and approximate cost to switch over from one to the other. Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the '14 a Ram too? And same 2500/3500? If everything is transferable, I would guess you could get it done for around 500.00.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> Is the '14 a Ram too? And same 2500/3500? If everything is transferable, I would guess you could get it done for around 500.00


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Jeff. Same truck just newer.Called a Dealer today and they want $2000 to take old plow off and remount and wire to the new truck. Think I would be better off selling the old plow and putting that money towards a new one. that $2000 would be waster money just for labor. But when I bought this truck new and was at the dealers seeing how much labor was involved putting the plolw on, guess they can justify the labor costs.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I paid $1000.00 from a 2011 Ford F250 to a 2015 F350. That was covered by Ford $1000.00 upfiiter rebate. I believe that the Big 3 have this upfitter rebate as an ongoing promotion. $2000.00 is a rip off.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I will never pay a dealer or anybody to swap a plow. Do it yourself.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If no new parts are needed my local shop is $800 to swap a plow. But most the time a light harness is needed at minimum and quite often a truck mount. Now I didn't see what plow you have but DD most likely would require a soft start module for most trucks after 2015, something your 2014 wouldn't have. You can also add in PITA factor of wiring some of the new dodges.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

2K is ridiculous. I'd trade the plow with the truck or sell it outright before I spent 2K for a swap when you need no new parts. I know Ram does have the upfitter rebate, or at least they did in Oct when I bought my '17. I want to say it was only 500.00 if I remember right. But that's better than a stick in the eye.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I spent 800 with my local pro guy. He picked my up a nice used truck side mount 400 and charge me 400 labor to install it and wire it all up... 

Since a new mount in over 1000 just to buy.. I liked it...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Meyer charges a grand for just a mount? Sorry, but that's hard to believe.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> Meyer charges a grand for just a mount? Sorry, but that's hard to believe.


That's is what my local dealer told me when I called him. He is high on all his stuff, that I admit. He is a implement dealer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's just a B.S. price. Most MFG's charge 500-600 for a mount. As a matter of fact, I just bought a used Boss DXT, I had the entire truckside installed, mount, wiring harness, and hand-held controller for 1,300.00, and they also installed my warning light on my backrack, and wired it into my upfitter switches for that price.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Cleveland area used mounts run 400 to 600.. that's what I see anyway...

If new ones would be 600 then


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Meyer mounts can run over $1000 if you don't have the clevis.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, that's just plain crazy. They're going to price themselves right out of the business.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks all. Going to sell plow in Spring and put a new one on the new truck. I will use that $2000 elsewhere than on labor.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

14 and 18 Ram are the same. Can switch it all in a few hours. The RAM upfitter plow harness makes it simple. Mounts are the same.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

Drock78 said:


> 14 and 18 Ram are the same. Can switch it all in a few hours. The RAM upfitter plow harness makes it simple. Mounts are the same.


Thank you Drock.This is good to know when I go to the dealers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I truly believe you need to be mechanically inclined to plow snow.

Post things nowadays are plug-and-play on trucks, no drilling very little splicing wires.

On my 2017 everything was truly a plug and play.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> I truly believe you need to be mechanically inclined to plow snow


I'm screwed


----------

